# Post pictures of your BMW



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I just took this one tonight...


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Heheheheheehehehe..... BLITZ!!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Anything to get my post count up!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *I just took this one tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Damon (Dec 21, 2001)

Don't get the 330ci for a coupla' more weeks, but here's the old car.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> cool *


Thank you johnlew 
Gotta make use of my new Nikon D1x
and show my wife it was worth the, um.. $$


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I just love the Cic with the hardtop on! I think it's the missing B-pillar thing that I like. Wish I could stand a convertible here in Florida but it's just too HOT.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Nice, at least there are a couple of us Blitz heads hear and not all zanio warriors.  

One more.


----------



## Inaux (Jan 2, 2002)

*Here*

Already got some pics posted here:
[url]http://www.inaux.com/car[/URL]


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My car is on the right, my brother's is on the left. They are identical except for the window tint. Oh yeah, I ordered mine four months earlier than he did!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*aye!*

don't tell me you took a trip to DV?? ;P



Emission said:


> *My car is on the right, my brother's is on the left. They are identical except for the window tint. Oh yeah, I ordered mine four months earlier than he did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's mine...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Here's my babies...*

Man, I love these cars...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*This is not BMW, but I really like this slushie too.*

A friend of mine is buying it next month though (I have absolutely no need for three cars). It'll be a sad day when he takes delivery...  39 months old and flawless performance! (Congrats Audi!)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*One pic on a foggy day...*









*One pic on a sunny day!*


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought you had to get back to work!!! Back around luch time????


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I thought you had to get back to work!!! Back around luch time???? *


Hehe, checked my queue, nothing in there, no work! France must have a holiday today too, nothing from France...looks like your stuck with me!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here ya go.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Schweeet Alex! I just love looking at 3-series pics!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Fess up Mike*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Just her underwear that I put on my head on occasion
> 
> My big head is bigger then her ass!!  *


And are we to think that is a good thing? I am not surprised about the underwear, just don't let her catch you.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Fess up Mike*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> And are we to think that is a good thing? I am not surprised about the underwear, just don't let her catch you. *


Damn!! Too late! 

No it's not a good thing...I have a giant head...but then again she does have a nice little ass too...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Fess up Mike*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Damn!! Too late!
> 
> No it's not a good thing...I have a giant head...but then again she does have a nice little ass too...  *


I'll take your word for it, to me if I see a woman in a bar and her cheeks are hanging over the stool I move on. Of course I am getting to the point that if they have a pulse.....


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Fess up Mike*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I'll take your word for it, to me if I see a woman in a bar and her cheeks are hanging over the stool I move on. Of course I am getting to the point that if they have a pulse..... *


I'm getting to that age too...but this one is younger than me. Not by a huge amount but a little younger...

I have a similar rule...if her underwear looks like it will be bigger than my jockeys then I'm outta there


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Agreed*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I'm getting to that age too...but this one is younger than me. Not by a huge amount but a little younger...
> 
> I have a similar rule...if her underwear looks like it will be bigger than my jockeys then I'm outta there  *


I agree 200%, and at my age (you are a pup) it gets really ugly


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Agreed*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I agree 200%, and at my age (you are a pup) it gets really ugly *


I hit the big 40 a few months ago...I just act very immature on the boards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2001)

Heres a shot of my baby from behind


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Heres a shot of my baby from behind  *


Good God! I just clicked on your signature for your profile, Craig. Damn, you have a lot of posts on E46Fanatics (12,000+ posts)!    You're just a baby over here though. lol! Love your car by the way...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

chalkem77 said:


> *
> 
> Good God! I just click on your signature for your profile, Craig. Damn, you have a lot of posts on E46Fanatics (12,000+ posts)!    You're just a baby over here though. lol! Love your car by the way... *


Craig was one of the guys that helped start the E46fanatics website if I remember correctly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2001)

Tru tru.... one of the original crew at Fanatics as Alan mentioned,thanx for te kinds words about the car bro


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Tru tru.... one of the original crew at Fanatics as Alan mentioned,thanx for te kinds words about the car bro *


im very curious to see the interior of your car.. gawked at the ones on the streeteffects site.. very interesting


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm really jealous of all of you who live in climates where snow isn't often a reality. Otherwise these butt-ugly snow tires and wheel-covered steel wheels (aka hubcaps LOL) wouldn't be uglying up my ride! Come on Spring!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

doubletee said:


> *I'm really jealous of all of you who live in climates where snow isn't often a reality. Otherwise these butt-ugly snow tires and wheel-covered steel wheels (aka hubcaps LOL) wouldn't be uglying up my ride! Come on Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see your pic !!!


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Can't see your pic !!! *


Crap! They were there a minute ago. Wonder what happened?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

doubletee said:


> *
> 
> Crap! They were there a minute ago. Wonder what happened? *


check capitolaization, punctuation etc.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

You're using the URL from your e-mail session, rather than your permanent location. The URL should look like this: 

members.roadfly.com/username/image.jpg


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *You're using the URL from your e-mail session, rather than your permanent location. The URL should look like this:
> 
> members.roadfly.com/username/image.jpg *


Caught that, finally. Should be fixed now.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Pic of "Red Graynge"


----------

